# Test kits



## Splash768 (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm considering starting a nano-reef and I'm wondering if the following test kits are sufficient:

API salt water master kit, tests for: pH, Ammonia, Nitrite Nitrate
Probably going to get Salifert or Elos for the next three: Alk, Calcium, Phosphate.

Am I missing any test?

Thanks


----------



## poobar (Feb 20, 2011)

As long as you are going for a simple setup you will be Ok.
The only other one that I use is Magnesium but I don't think that's required if you are only starting.


----------



## Nightstar (Nov 26, 2011)

Like Poobar said, get the Mg. Get a low range N03 test kit too. The API kit doesn't have the resolution you'll want after your cycle moderates. 

I haven't used Elos tests but The Salifert work well for me. They were also the less expensive of the two when last I bought.


----------



## Splash768 (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks guys, I'll pick up the magnesium and separate NO3 with the other test kits, save some shipping. God this marine thing adds up fast. 

Also are there any expiry dates on these test kits?


----------



## poobar (Feb 20, 2011)

There are expiry dates on them but they are over a year from what I remember (I could be wrong on that time though) You will go through the test kit before it expires if you use it how you should.


----------

